# Recommendations for Naxos discs based around specific themes



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi all

I'm looking for Naxos "Collections" (I.e. CDs based around a theme or musical instrument rather than a Series devoted to a particular composer) and would appreciate some recommendations on where to begin. I saw the Naxos fans unite thread, but couldn't really make my mind up. A lot of the suggestions are too off the path for me at the moment. I'm interested mainly in anything from the Baroque era up to and including the 20th century, but not atonal. Hope this helps. 

Kind regards 

Louis Solomons


----------

